# Quadratus lumborum Injection - Help!



## sarthur (Mar 17, 2015)

My physician is wanting to perform a quadratus lumborum injection. Would this just be classified as a trigger point injection and be a 20552? I'm not seeing what else this would fall under but it doesn't seem to reflect the reimbursement the physician should receive. Does anyone have any experience with this?


----------

